# Editing your post via Tapatalk



## cmayna (Oct 3, 2013)

I've noticed that I cannot edit any of my posts on this forum via Tapatalk, yet I can on other forums.  Is it me  or a forum setting?  There is no editing icon.


----------



## cmayna (Oct 7, 2013)

anyone?


----------



## kathrynn (Oct 7, 2013)

I don't use that...but I have asked for some help for you.

Kat


----------



## smokinhusker (Oct 8, 2013)

You are using the Mobile site and not the PC site - the icons are at the bottom of the page. I don't use Tapatalk so this is all the help I can give you - sorry. But this will bump the thread up.


----------



## cmayna (Oct 8, 2013)

OK, I finally found another way via tapatalk, to edit my posts.

Thanks


----------



## TulsaJeff (Oct 8, 2013)

Glad you figured it out.. I went back into Tapatalk after not having used it in a long while due to having our own mobile site for SMF and it looks like quite a bit has changed.

That or I've just forgotten everything I knew (entirely possible)


----------

